# More muscadine wine blends



## toddrod (Dec 17, 2012)

I was playing around tonight with blending my sweet white muscadine wine with other wines and came up with 2 that I really like. 50/50 sweet white muscadine/chardonnay and white muscadine/pinot grigio.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting. I would like to know what you choose.


----------



## toddrod (Dec 17, 2012)

I blended up some of each but I am leaning towards the chardonnay blend as the better one.


----------

